# Computer Crashed. Reloading. What is icm?



## PuritanCovenanter (May 12, 2009)

All right my computer crashed last evening. I couldn't figure it out so I just formatted and started reloading. When I downloaded Zune, it said something about not being able to do video and spoke of an (icm) or something. Anyone know what that is? I will be more specific later on. I have been up all night loading and updating. 

Bed time is just around the corner. It is 6:25 here.


----------



## tcalbrecht (May 12, 2009)

We need details; Make, model, OS, patch levels, etc.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 12, 2009)

Folks, imagine you are asking for serious help in a thread and when you see new replies and check it out hoping for remedies, you find unhelpful posts? Give helpful advice or don't post.


----------



## Scottish Lass (May 12, 2009)

I did a search--try this site.
File Extension .ICM Details


----------



## Whitefield (May 12, 2009)

.icm files tend to be graphical information for programs. Evidently there is a graphics/color file missing for a program you reinstalled.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 12, 2009)

thanks guys


----------

